# co2 needed



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

i am looking for a co2 system in the GTA area. dont know what to do. was goin to get the reg from AI for $104 but its seems people think that the regulators are not good. dont want problems. Where can i get a setup or the pieces at a half decent price and quality. i know to get the 10 lbs cylinders from norwood or camcarb but reg/valve/solenoid ??? I live in scarborough, any where at this neck of the woods. help!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For a little more, you can have quality parts.

Shameless self promotion here, but....

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39347



A 6 inch ruler is there to give you an idea of the size of my regulators. Treated well (no dropping onto the floor please), they will last a lifetime/longer than your interest in the hobby


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you at least make a few bucks off these for your time?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pyrrolin said:


> Do you at least make a few bucks off these for your time?


For full disclosure, I make a few bucks for the time I spend driving around (+ gas money) to pick up some of the parts.

Other than that, you're pretty much paying for the parts + shipping.

I could include assembly time, testing time, etc, but that would just increase cost to a point where pressurized CO2 would not be accessible to people that are on a budget.

I tried to choose quality parts that are affordable and competitively priced with other commercially available systems that are available.

Of course, if you have something in mind that you just have to have (complete stainless steel setup, perhaps?), then I can just give you a quote


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Great service you offer and I hope to take advantage of it soon myself


----------

